# How to catch flounder from the beach. 2-3-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

https://www.theonlinefisherman.com/how-to-catch-flounder/10-flounder-tips----------The Capt. mentioned me on his article. Thanks Capt.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy you are the man.
"When teaching people how to catch flounder, it just wouldn't be right if Andy S's name isn't mentioned. Andy is primarily a flounder fisherman and has probably caught more flounder than most people have ever seen in their life. Thanks for submitting this photo to us Andy!"


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

So tell us how it's done , Andy..and ...have you ever done it from shore up here along the DE beaches ? 
I met a guy in fenwick 2 summers ago who had a nice stringer of flounder he caught from the shore...wasnt giving away any secrets ,though...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

salta, I did try two times in Lewis DE. One somewhere in the back waters, and one time on the Cape Henlopen Fishing Pier. Caught one flounder at each place. My best lure I used 90 percent of the time was A DOA 1/4 Oz. Night Glow Shrimp. I always stayed away from swimming beaches. I fished in and around rocks, sand bars that formed, running from the beach out. I would fish one side or other depending what way tide was moving. I also had good fishing anywhere I found something different, Like open spots in floating weeds. Sulta, I have pictures of most of the areas I fished. If you want, I could post them. Would be much easier then trying to explain. All my flounder were caught in 3' or 4' of water no more then about 15' from shore along the beach. I never cast way out from the beach like most people did. Always cast along the beach, no more then 45 degree from beach. I also put Shrimp Pro Cure on my lure. When the flounder taped or stopped my lure, they very seldom hit hard. I would let the flounder have it for 15 min sometimes 30 seconds before setting the hook. Most flounder were caught no more then five feet from beach. I have already stepped on a few. Have to be careful not to step on a ray. Let me know if you want to see flounder spots. Have to post that on another post. Question for you. Is this still a good time to buy fresh black sea bass from the market, like from Cool Ice in Cambridge? Feel like eating some fish. Don't want to eat any yellow perch. LOL! OH, One more thing/Columbo. You fish the DOA Shrimp very slow. I just glide it along bottom very slow with a slight, not a jig but a slight wave of the rod. No jigging at all. The hook rides up so I could glide it over and in rocks, and along bottom. It is a finesse lure. Kind of like working a plastic worm for large mouth bass.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Depends where they are getting the seabass from..sea bass is closed till 5/15/19 here, but maybe the commercial guys can still get them...If you dont mind traveling to VA you can fish for them-for the whole month of feb...it's open season there.https://www.rudeetours.com/fishing-trips/
look at the eyes of the fish in the market -if clear not cloudy,I'd take a chance....
Next summer if u wanna cruise the shore @ fenwick with a flounder jigging setup lmk...I've been wanting to try that for the last 3 yrs now...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Depends where they are getting the seabass from..sea bass is closed till 5/15/19 here, but maybe the commercial guys can still get them...If you dont mind traveling to VA you can fish for them-for the whole month of feb...it's open season there.https://www.rudeetours.com/fishing-trips/
> look at the eyes of the fish in the market -if clear not cloudy,I'd take a chance....
> Next summer if u wanna cruise the shore @ fenwick with a flounder jigging setup lmk...I've been wanting to try that for the last 3 yrs now...


------I don't want fish that bad for VA. trip. I can show you what I look for along the beach. If you want to see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

Andy, much the same as you explain the only flounder I've caught from the surf have been close in. I too would be interested in seeing a post with pictures of what you look for. 

Thanks, 

Brian


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

OK brob757 I will post them for you. Seems like everyone else already knows what to look for. OK, how can i do this. Look for Attn: brob757.


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Here is a nice catch last year using 1/2 oz. - 3/4 oz. provokem darts jigging tandem style
View attachment 59435


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

FishDE, you have to put pictures on your own post. They don' show up on another persons post or report. We want to see them.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> So tell us how it's done , Andy..and ...have you ever done it from shore up here along the DE beaches ?
> I met a guy in fenwick 2 summers ago who had a nice stringer of flounder he caught from the shore...wasnt giving away any secrets ,though...


 Well Did you get it? You know how it's done.


----------



## ANGLRDerek (Jul 26, 2018)

I've always had success by upping the weight of my jig from 1/2 oz to 3/4 oz! You can learn more here: https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/saltwater/flounder-fishing-tips-for-catching-flounder/


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

ANGLRDerek said:


> I've always had success by upping the weight of my jig from 1/2 oz to 3/4 oz! You can learn more here: https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/saltwater/flounder-fishing-tips-for-catching-flounder/


Thanks for the tip. I dnld'd the app.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ANGLRDerek said:


> I've always had success by upping the weight of my jig from 1/2 oz to 3/4 oz! You can learn more here: https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/saltwater/flounder-fishing-tips-for-catching-flounder/


------Very interesting, But my flounder post was about beach flounder fishing from the beaches. The only weight I used was in the 1/4 OZ. DOA Shrimp. All my flounder came from shallow water no more the 4'. That was a good article you posted. So many ways to catch flounder. Thanks!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

1/4 oz leadhead w/ 3" Gulp' swimming mullet (white) and a 2"(nuclear chicken) no weight teaser 18" above works very well for me........John Skinner style.
They almost always eat the teaser.

Check out his video's on catching Fluke (summer flounder).


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks andy.. just saw your reply. Will set up new post. Getting itchy for Flounder!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

FishDE said:


> Thanks andy.. just saw your reply. Will set up new post. Getting itchy for Flounder!


 Thanks! I think i could do it on Delaware beaches, but Seems like over night I got old. No way i could cover the beaches like I use to. I slowed down, but still fishing after all these years.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Luck is important too, this 7 pounder was caught in Lynnhaven inlet from the beach with a 1 oz. cannon ball lead head and a 5" blue and white Mr. Wiffle tail. 

Oh yeah I was looking for Striper during the Spring season which was the "lucky" part, you just never know ...

Typically when targeting them it's a 1/4 - 3/8 oz. lead head with a white GULP tail.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! Nice beach flounder jay b.


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice flounder!! I bet it was some good eating too!!! I love flounder filet's!!!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

View attachment 59773
I love them also.


----------

